

Ask HN: Running startup from exotic land of Croatia - retro212

So, we're from Croatia and have a rather awesome project going on. The problem is that people here either have no money to invest or have the money but absolutely no clue about what we do or Internet in general. We've managed to push our project all the way to a working, functional prototype almost all by ourselves. Now what? We are almost done, have a few operational web sites on our CMS platform and almost no perspective since we live in the dark corner of planet Earth. Any advice?
======
hajrice
Pozdrav iz Sarajeva, trenutno sam na Floridi. Javi mi se na moj mail(na HN
profilu je)

~~~
retro212
Hvala ti na reply-u, javio ti se kolega iz firme na mail, pa provjeri da
slucajno nije zavrsio u Spam folderu. Zivio.

------
wilhelm
What do you need the rest of the world for? Seriously - Croatia has four
million people. Isn't there enough of a customer base locally? Build the best
available product in your language, and you have purple cow.

------
pinksoda
That's the beauty of the internet, you can sell your product/service to anyone
in the world, no matter what your own location is.

